
Can a machine surprise you? We believe so. (SoundCloud) - snickmy
https://developer.soundcloud.com/blog/tracks
======
JoshPersy
I'm actually finding some pretty good new tracks, I wish I had not to
subscribe to get the full Go catalog though!

------
landolando
Finally, this was long waited, and it works really well

